# I need help with a barn logo!



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, so i want to create a logo for my trainers barn since alot of people were thinking it would be a good idea to get embroided baby pads/ polos/ jackets etc. The thing is, that i would want it to be super original, simple but not boring. The barn name is "Red Rebel Stables" so i think we should have a fun logo to match our names, though i have no idea what i should do for it!!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a graphic design major and love drawing horses so I might be able to help.  What size do you want the logo to be? Also, what breed of horse do you think would be best for the logo?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


> I'm a graphic design major and love drawing horses so I might be able to help.  What size do you want the logo to be? Also, what breed of horse do you think would be best for the logo?


Nothing too big, something that would look nice on a polo or a saddle pad, and pry a thoroughbred since we do eventing. Right now though, i dont have extra money to have someone create something though :/ guess I'll be learning how to use a friends photoshop somehow! lol


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind doing it for free, I actually have to make a logo for a class assignment anyway so I might as well make one that would be used. ^_^ How soon would you want it to be finished?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


> I wouldn't mind doing it for free, I actually have to make a logo for a class assignment anyway so I might as well make one that would be used. ^_^ How soon would you want it to be finished?


I have no deadline...we were just throwing around ideas about doing it...so you are free to play around with it and come up with whatever!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, then I'll see what I can do and post back with how it turns out.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Ok, then I'll see what I can do and post back with how it turns out.


alright, sweet! thanks again!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Ok, then I'll see what I can do and post back with how it turns out.


Hey! just wondering if you were playing around with the logo still


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

alove4horses.com ​ 
She has a lot of [free] tips for logo creation and also has pre-made logos to help give you ideas. My bosses referred me to her when we were talking about our company logo and how it was purchased (copyrights and all) from the woman. You can see our logo here in the header.

Your biggest challenge will be making it simple; a lot of logos with horses use the silhouette; it's very simple and, even though it's overused, still has potential to pack a punch in the right hands. 

Your best option would be to talk to a variety of artists. Each one has something different to bring to the table (as far as style, clarity, and experience). Get two or three artists to make various sketches, take them to the barn, and show them. See what the other workers think and then go from there on the logo. I would suggest purchasing the logo and the copyrights so no other company can have that specific logo, and the artist will have no rights to sue you if the company makes commercial products (like shirts) to sell to the public.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

MightyEventer said:


> Hey! just wondering if you were playing around with the logo still


Sorry about how long it's been since I replied. I've been pretty busy with other commissions and requests but I'll see if I can work on it this weekend. When do you think you'd want finished by?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Sorry about how long it's been since I replied. I've been pretty busy with other commissions and requests but I'll see if I can work on it this weekend. When do you think you'd want finished by?


i dont really have a deadline, just as soon as you can get it to me, but take your time-i just wanted to know if you had forgotten


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Creampuff said:


> alove4horses.com ​
> She has a lot of [free] tips for logo creation and also has pre-made logos to help give you ideas. My bosses referred me to her when we were talking about our company logo and how it was purchased (copyrights and all) from the woman. You can see our logo here in the header.
> 
> Your biggest challenge will be making it simple; a lot of logos with horses use the silhouette; it's very simple and, even though it's overused, still has potential to pack a punch in the right hands.
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------

